# Does anyone know any "creamy" coleslaw recipes?



## mcp12331 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm trying to get some side items together for my new menu and am having the most trouble with coleslaw all of all things. I want a creamy texture the recipe I use now (it's for a restaurant and currently makes 5 gallons of it) calls for:

4 bags of colewslaw/cabbage mix

1 gallon mayo

1 and 1/4 cup celery seed

10 # bag of granulated sugar

3 cups white vinegar

It's very good and everyone enjoys it, but I want something creamier. I've been playing around with the portions of vinegar and mayo, still watery, and it effects the taste. Anyone have any suggestions (completely new recipes are welcome)


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 24, 2012)

Replace some of your vinegar with buttermilk. I'd also toss in a cup or so of dried mustard, but I like a little bite.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 24, 2012)

If you have never tried Bamafan's coleslaw you need to give it a shot.  Completely different then what you are currently using but its all I make now.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 24, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Replace some of your vinegar with buttermilk. I'd also toss in a cup or so of dried mustard, but I like a little bite.




I have both of those in my cole slaw, as well as plain milk.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Got this off the interweb a year back and it has been a hit I don't know where it is from or who made it originaly

Coleslaw with Garlic

INGREDIENTS

Dressing
1 quart mayonnaise

1 1/4 cups white sugar

1/4 cup French's yellow mustard

2/3 cup apple cider vinegar

2 1/4 teaspoons salt

1/2 teaspoon white pepper

1/2 teaspoon black pepper

3 cloves garlic -- medium size

1 squeeze fresh lemon juice

Slaw

2 small heads green cabbage

3 large carrots

1 small head red cabbage

1 bunch green onions
 

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix all the above dressing ingredients, except for the garlic, together in a large bowl or mixer. Take a cup of the now made dressing and put in a blender with the garlic cloves and blend until the garlic is pureed. Pour this portion of the dressing back into the main bowl of dressing and stir till well blended. Cover and place in refrigerator for at least 3 or 4 hours to give the dressing time to blend flavors.
2. Shred green cabbage and place in separate bowl. Grate carrots, dice green onions till very fine, and shred 1/3 to 1/2 of th red cabbage. Place each of these into a separate bowl also. Now put as much of the prepared green cabbage as you think you will eat into a large bowl and mix the carrots, green onions, and red cabbage, one at a time and by the hand full into the green cabbage until the desired color is attained, and the slaw looks fairly "busy". Add dressing SLOWLY and stir. When it is at the wetness level you want, cover and let stand in refrigerator for at least 15 minutes. The colder it is kept, the better.
NOTES
The garlic in this recipe is suppose to be the "secret ingredient", due to the way it was originally intended to be used. That is, not enough of it to single it out, but if used properly, it would leave all of your guests wondering what you had in your slaw that gave it that special, superb flavor. When used in this respect, it can make your slaw taste like you have added a hundred great things to it.However, if you are a garlic lover, then add as much of it as your little heart desires


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

Bobby Flay's recipe is pretty good.


http://www.recipefisher.com/results...FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=creamy+coleslaw&sa=Search


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

FWIW, it's Danny Gaulden's recipe.

Danny Gaulden's Coleslaw With Garlic

http://www.recipefisher.com/results...RID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=creamy+coleslaw&sa=Search




ECTO1 said:


> Got this off the interweb a few years back and it has been a hit I don't know where it is from or who made it originaly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 24, 2012)

cool who is this Danny guy cause his cole slaw kicks butt.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> cool who is this Danny guy cause his cole slaw kicks butt.




A restaurant owner.

http://www.dannysbbq.com/recipes.asp


----------



## sprky (Jan 24, 2012)

Try this out you will have to increase it but shouldn't be a problem. This is an excellent slaw that is creamy. This recipe came from the old Brookville Hotel in  Kansas. est. 1870.

1-1/2 pounds shredded green cabbage

1 tsp. salt

2/3 cup sugar

1/3 cup vinegar

1 cup whipping cream 

Place shredded cabbage in covered dish in refrigerator for several hours.

Mix ingredients in order given 30 minutes before serving.

Chill and serve.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2012)

mcp, evening... Yeah,  I was watching Pioneer Woman on the cooking channel... Ree Drummond .. She made a creamy slaw dressing that looked good as a base..... She also made pulled pork to go with the slaw... That could say it all...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/cilantro-slaw-recipe/index.html


----------



## duanes (Jan 27, 2012)

You have a basic mayo based recipe there.  For more flavor, you can add black pepper, mustard (powder or prepared), paprika, etc.,.  It is a good neutral cole slaw to use on pulled pork sandwiches.  I noticed you have no salt in the recipe, which seems atypical.  If the slaw is runny, especially after 24+ hours being refrigerated, you can reduce the water by salting the cabbage after you slice/dice/chop your slaw.  Applying the salt (how much is up to what you want in finished product) and letting the excess water drain off will significantly reduce the water that accumulates.  My momma taught me that when I was 12 and I asked her why Michael's Mom's cole slaw was so "soupy" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

When I make Kimchi, I salt the cabbage for several hours and discard the water before I mix with remaining ingredients - not doing so results in cabbage soup.  Osmotic Pressure, you gotta love science!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep...For large batch production...Salt, rest 2-4 hours or so, rinse well and Spin Dry. Add your dressing and mix well...Or...In the restaurants I ran we shredded our cabbage,processed to remove excess moisture, made our dressing the mixed smaller batches as needed for service...It stays Crisp and Creamy...

Your main problem is that is A LOT of Sugar for that much Mayo...You are pulling the water out of your Cabbage in the same way the Salt works...I would go with 2 to 1 Sugar to Vinegar or 4 to 1 Tops...1 cup of Granulated Sugar weighs 7 ounces so even at 4 to 1 you are talking 5.25 Lbs of sugar for 3 cups Vinegar...I prefer the flavor of Apple Cider Vinegar and you may like 1Cup Dijon Mustard in there as well, definately I would add some Black Pepper...Good Luck...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is one I got from Bobby Flay that always gets great reviews

Creamy Cole Slaw

8 servings 

Ingredients

1 head green cabbage, finely shredded 
2 large carrots, finely shredded 
3/4 cup best-quality mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons sour cream 
2 tablespoons grated Spanish onion 
2 tablespoons sugar, or to taste 
2 tablespoons white vinegar 
1 tablespoon dry mustard 
2 teaspoons celery salt 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
Directions

Combine the shredded cabbage and carrots in a large bowl. Whisk together the mayonnaise, sour cream, onion, sugar, vinegar, mustard, celery salt, salt, and pepper in a medium bowl, and then add to the cabbage mixture. Mix well to combine and taste for seasoning; add more salt, pepper, or sugar if desired. 

If you don't want to cut up the cabbage you can buy the pre cut packages from the store


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 28, 2012)

here is one i use.

slaw

8 cups finely diced cabbage (about 1 head)

1/4 cup diced carrot

2 tablespoons minced onions

1/3 cup granulated sugar

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/8 teaspoon pepper

1/4 cup heavy cream

1/2 cup mayonnaise

1/4 cup buttermilk

1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar

2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 28, 2012)

I always add sour cream, it helps to make it creamy.  Add it to tarter sauce too!


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 29, 2012)

I cheat...

*Popeye's Cole Slaw (clone recipe)*
.
In food processor, process:
1 - 2 heads of cabbage
¼ to 1/2 green pepper
¼ to 1/2 small onion
1 medium to large carrot
.
In bowl, mix until smooth:
2 c. Miracle Whip (you could use light or fat-free but the flavor is with the regular Miracle Whip)
1/2 c. sugar
1/4 c. white vinegar
1/4 c. vegetable oil
.
Combine processed veggies with dressing (dressing should have a hint of sweetness to it). Refrigerate to marry flavors 2hrs.

i throw a couple of japs in the food processor too... it's perfect then.


----------



## rocor98 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have used this version and liked it very much ... borrowed from the net ... I had to buy Tarragon vinegar on ebay ...   :-(

_This is a family-size version of the coleslaw recipe hotdog55 used for years while cooking at KFC. This is the coleslaw he brought to Kid Knievel's Feb. 06, 2010 O.R. cookoff. It's delicious._

_6 1/2 tbsp tarragon vinegar
6 1/2 tbsp vegetable oil
3/4 cup chopped onion
2 1/2 cups Miracle Whip
1 cup sugar
2 carrots, grated
2 heads of cabbage, chopped_

_Directions_

_1. mix oil,onions and sugar
2. add tarragon vinegar
3. fold in Miracle Whip
4. pour over chopped onion, grated carrots and chopped cabbage
5. mix well
6. refrigerate in covered, air-tight container
7. best made 24 hours before serving_

_Btw, KFC coleslaw in Canada always contained chopped onion and grated carrots._

Ross


----------

